# Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote!:)



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote!








I'm looking for the best setup for my 1995 GTi VR6, thanks!


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (CRAIG1MACK)*

Check my sig for an idea


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (Bora20)*

I know, I know....I have an H7 Autolamps HID kit in my smoked MK4 looks, and I'm voting for Hella Dual rounds. The HDR's are better because they can be modified to perform like true OEM HID's (Nater, buzz in if ya like).
If it is all about looks, then MK4 looks are the way to go! If functionality is the sole issue, HDR's are your best bet. 
Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (Bora20)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Check my sig for an idea







[HR][/HR]​And mine. I'm with Dan.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know, I know....I have an H7 Autolamps HID kit in my smoked MK4 looks, and I'm voting for Hella Dual rounds. The HDR's are better because they can be modified to perform like true OEM HID's (Nater, buzz in if ya like).
If it is all about looks, then MK4 looks are the way to go! If functionality is the sole issue, HDR's are your best bet. 
Just my 2 cents.....[HR][/HR]​Chime, chime, chime...
I agree with you, gsantelli.
If a combo of looks (when lamps are off) and performance: MK4-Looks
Performance only: HDR's.
Either: ecodes-I've seen them with halogens and even tho they give a nice cutoff they still glare a bit.
If you really want an awesome setup: Get the OEM HID's and retrofit the entire unit into your car-it's been done w/o the front end conversion...
Or retrofit some TT or Bimmer projectors into MK4-Looks.
I'm toying with retrofitting my HDR projectors (sitting in my garage) into my mk4-looks (also, sitting in my garage). Hmmmm....now that would be a nice setup if done right.
Later,


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (nater)*

thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlaZiN M3 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (CRAIG1MACK)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (CRAIG1MACK)*

I'm standing up for my Mk4 looks!


----------



## sasha18T (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (germanrox)*

look at sig


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (sasha18T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]look at sig[HR][/HR]​Look at my sig too.
Later,
PS: Look


----------



## bLaCkVr6GtI99 (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (nater)*

Hey nater, what HID kit is that in your MK4 looks? I am getting these headlights this week and shortly after I am going to be looking into HID's. I like the looks of yours, looks like great light output.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (bLaCkVr6GtI99)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey nater, what HID kit is that in your MK4 looks? I am getting these headlights this week and shortly after I am going to be looking into HID's. I like the looks of yours, looks like great light output.[HR][/HR]​It's a K2 6000K kit.
I strongly recommend NOT to go with this kit for a number of reasons.
But again, my disclaimer with this statement is that it's only my personal opinion.
One main reason:
The color output is drastically different than the color output was in those exact same lights with Philips 6000K HID's in them.
One of the main reasons why I suggest you NOT buy them is b/c color output is never as advertised. 6000K should never be violet - Optics can make your setup different colors but keep in mind my Philips Ultinons when I installed them in that same housing ended up MUCH different.
Ask Germanrox (I think) for a pic of his. He's got mk4-looks with 6000K Philips from http://www.autolamps-online.com
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (nater)*

damn right I do!
Autolamps-online.com 6000k H7 HID retrofit kit in golf 4 look for golf 3 headlamps.
before








after


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (germanrox)*

TTT on a snowy friday, yo?








Later,


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (nater)*

I'd like to take my vote back and insert a new selection........
MK4 looks with OEM A6 projectors in them.........


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd like to take my vote back and insert a new selection........
MK4 looks with OEM A6 projectors in them.........







[HR][/HR]​If there was a vote option for Mk4 looks with FERRARI projectors, I'd be all over it like enzo on fast.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'd like to take my vote back and insert a new selection........
MK4 looks with OEM A6 projectors in them.........








If there was a vote option for Mk4 looks with FERRARI projectors, I'd be all over it like enzo on fast.[HR][/HR]​




































I think Enzo just rolled his eyes as well......








Later man!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (gsantelli)*

why does this post show up on my "recent topics" list if the last post wasn't since 2/16????
Damn crazy-assed sheeit!
Every time I see that stuff happen I think it's good 'ol gsantelli bumping it up from the grave...and he's good at it too







.
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (nater)*

haha Gsantelli is a bump wh0re for sure! It gets bumped because people continue to vote in the poll. Sucker!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (germanrox)*

oh yea. forgot about that poll at the top. Silly me (ahhh, yea...sucker, I guess).
Heh...
Damn this damn silly poll....
I voted tho. So what the hell am I talking about?
Later,


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (nater)*

Spawn of satan post!















"My recent topics" forevAR!!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

How about GTI E-codes (MK4)...with the 99-02 Cabrio fenders, grille, & bumpers conversion?
Or if you're insane with cash....MK4 OEM HID's with the above


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (converted_vw)*

Yeah, sorry I'm going to dig this up too, if for no other reason to say that Sean, your lighting is terrific.
Nater, I'm just about to buy some hella dual rounds. They have H1's & H3's included (55w). Does that sound right? $AUD1000 about $US600.
It's the first step on the Nater Lookalike Lighting Project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_It's the first step on the Nater Lookalike Lighting Project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Congrats!!!
Later,


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (mdt)*

$600 sounds a bit on the high side for Hella dual rounds. shop around a bit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_$600 sounds a bit on the high side for Hella dual rounds. shop around a bit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yea, how did I miss that? $600 is just a tad steep. Maybe you just did your Canada/US dollar conversion a bit wrong, right?
How much (US) did you end up paying for these lights????
I paid about $450 (mine are not smoked).

Later,


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Yea, how did I miss that? $600 is just a tad steep. Maybe you just did your Canada/US dollar conversion a bit wrong, right?
How much (US) did you end up paying for these lights????
I paid about $450 (mine are not smoked).

Later,

Nope. I did the conversion okay (I think). The units cost me $600 here. Had I imported them from the UK, I would have paid about $650. I was told that I got them at cost. You know you guys get a raw deal in the US in some ways (last to get the Subaru WRX, R32, S3 etc), but in many ways, you get goods very cheaply. I imported a VGI from the US at a far lower price than I could get it locally.
Still, what's a coupla hundred bucks when you're going to get the mutt's nutt's of lighting. If it's anywhere near as good as Sean's, I'll be very happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_
Nope. I did the conversion okay (I think). The units cost me $600 here. Had I imported them from the UK, I would have paid about $650. I was told that I got them at cost. You know you guys get a raw deal in the US in some ways (last to get the Subaru WRX, R32, S3 etc), but in many ways, you get goods very cheaply. I imported a VGI from the US at a far lower price than I could get it locally.
Still, what's a coupla hundred bucks when you're going to get the mutt's nutt's of lighting. If it's anywhere near as good as Sean's, I'll be very happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


As good as my lighting? FYI I never had dual rounds


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (germanrox)*

They look as though the police helicopter is hovering overhead.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (mdt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdt* »_They look as though the police helicopter is hovering overhead.









It was cause this much light should be illegal


----------



## Kamera Mann (Jul 19, 2003)

I just bought the GIV looks after much evaluation. I originally wanted the HDR's for the projector but couldn't justify the $450 minimum price plus the HID kit. I've found that the GIV-looks put out a good amount of light with a precise cut off line so as not to blind on-coming drivers. At $350 shipped, I am happy with the purchase except that the mounting holes don't even come close to lining up. I managed to mount the headlights at two points each which is prety solid but the lamps sit a slight bit tilted relative to the grille. I will fab some proper mounts in the near future and then purchase the Hella 7000K HID system for $379.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Kamera Mann)*

send an IM to gs audio he has the brackets for the mk4 looks to fit correctly. And there is no such thing as a "hella 7000k kit"


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_send an IM to gs audio he has the brackets for the mk4 looks to fit correctly. And there is no such thing as a "hella 7000k kit"

Here I am!!! Who needs some bracket help??


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

I do. Fixin to start hacking this weekend and shove the MKIV looks in. Been searching for assistance, but all the pictures are no longer available. And it is easier said than done.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Cyclopath)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyclopath* »_I do. Fixin to start hacking this weekend and shove the MKIV looks in. Been searching for assistance, but all the pictures are no longer available. And it is easier said than done. 

IM or email me!


----------



## mdt (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (CRAIG1MACK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRAIG1MACK* »_Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote!








I'm looking for the best setup for my 1995 GTi VR6, thanks!

Hella Dual Rounds... for the post that just won't say die.


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (mdt)*

i saw a pair of Hella Dual Rounds today
they look very good








and this purple VR6 kicks!


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (Lams)*

I have the In.pro R32 looks. H7 Low beam. just drop in and go


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Best for HID: MK4 Looks, GTi E-Codes, or Hella Dual Rounds? Vote! (GriffinMoss)*

Oh god it's started, "R32 looks" Don't people know that US spec R32s have regular golf 4 lamps. Its golf 4 oem hid look, not R32 look.


----------

